# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > سوال: عملکرد کنترلر های تلویزیون چطوریه ؟

## ABZiko

سلام دوستان میخواستم بدونم عملکرد کنترلر های تلویزیون ها چطوریه ؟ می تونم یک دونه مثل کنترلر های تلویزیون برای مثال، برای Sony رو خودم بسازم؟

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

هر کدوم از دکمه های کنترل رو که می زنی دیود فرستنده مادون قرمز که جلوی ریموت هست یک فرکانس نوری برای تلویزیون می فرسته. کافیه شما با یک دیود گیرنده IR اون کدها رو دریافت کنی و خودت با دیود فرستنده بفرستی.

----------


## ABZiko

استاد ممنون، می شه یک خورده بیشتر هم توضیح بدین که دقیقا چه چیز هایی لازم هست ...
راستی استاد، پیام هام به دستتون رسید ؟

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

اینجا را ببینید: https://arduino-info.wikispaces.com/IR-RemoteControl

----------


## ABZiko

ممنون، استاد می شه کد های کنترلر های تلویزیون رو گرفت و در یک حافظه ذخیره کرد ...؟

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

خودت چی فکر می کنی؟  :لبخند گشاده!: 

این همه حافظه در دسترس میکرو هست، EEPROM ، SD-CARD و ... .

----------


## ABZiko

باز هم ممنون استاد، استاد یک پیام براتون می فرستم، لطفا ببینیدش، به راهنماییتون خیلی نیاز دارم ...

----------

